
Ask HN: How to learn tech as a company executive? - carterjbastian
A friend of mine is taking an executive leadership role at a tech company. The role is head of informatics, and he was chosen because of expertise in the field, but doesn&#x27;t have a background in technology. What resources would you recommend to help him catch up on the basics - technical infrastructure of large organizations, managing tech teams, etc.?
======
CyberFonic
I was confused by your question so I checked the Wikipedia entry for
"informatics"

I don't understand, how can you be an expert in "informatics" and not have a
solid grasp of technology? Something doesn't add up. Any chance you could
elaborate??

~~~
lacbuddah
It's easy math. (no expertise in tech + getting job in tech)/asking for a
friend = this post is confusing.

~~~
carterjbastian
The position is a healthcare / tech crossover-episode :) He's an expert in
healthcare, but not in tech. Sorry to confuse you!

~~~
lacbuddah
There are continuing education courses designed for full time working
professionals that could be relevant. NYU has a bunch. I am sure other
institutions that are physically closer to your friends location offer a
combination of online and in person courses. Some are certificates, some not.

I would also recommend books on devops and various methodologies (agile, etc
that are in vogue now), your friend should also get a list of all the software
the team might be using to manage their work (bug tracking, issues, roadmap
planning, etc) and get trained on them by those software companies or their
certified partners.

